# My first con



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

I really want to go to a con, but I feel like I would be nervous ( as well a excited). Why am I nervous? Was anyone else nervous when they went to their first con?


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jul 2, 2016)

why are you asking us, you know yourself better than anyone. it's not uncommon to be a little nervous in new situations though. don't let that stop you from trying new things!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

But what if these new things suck
Then it sucks
Why would I wanna do something that would suck
I wish I was home


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Jul 2, 2016)

Try a con for a day. Most cons offer a "day pass". So don't be too nervous and have fun. Find a forum (or creat one) for the con you're gonna attend and talk to others that are going to it. Arrange for a meet up at the con and give it a shot. You will never know, till ya know. The only way to know, is to find out.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

It's quite an expense though , I'm still thinking thoroughly about going to a con.


----------



## Nataku (Jul 3, 2016)

The expense is relative to where the closest con is to you, and whether you are just going for a day, or the whole duration of the con.

On the cheap end, if there's a con that's within only a couple hour's drive from your house, and you only plan on going for a single day,  then the cost is just a tank of gas (around $30), a single day pass (probably also around $30, depends on which con, which day), money for food and drinks, (unless you're into fine dining, you should easily be able to do this for $30 too) and any money you bring in case you find something in the dealer's den/artist alley you must have. At the end of the night, instead of getting a hotel, you just drive home. So if you plan to go this route and buy nothing at the con, you can manage for under a hundred bucks. The cost of gas could be lessened if you are carpooling with friends.

Now of course, it becomes more expensive when you plan on going for a full con (usually Friday through Sunday) as a pass could run upwards of $60. And then there's gas (or a plane/train ticket if there are no cons close to you, that could run anywhere from 80-400+ bucks, plus either taxi fare or a rental since again, you didn't drive your own car). There's also paying for a hotel room unless you are lucky enough to live in the same town as a con and be able to drive home each night. Sometimes you can split this cost with a roomie or two, sometimes it's all you. Can't forget you have to eat, and if you aren't sleeping at your house, it also means you are either eating out, or you packed and brought enough food with you to eat in your hotel room. Not to mention how much you may want to spend there on things for sale at the con itself.

It is never a bad thing to thoroughly analyze the situation and come up with rough estimates for what/where you want to go, and see if such a thing really does fit in your budget.
As for nervousness? That's human nature. Humans are nervous about doing anything new. No big deal.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 3, 2016)

I'll go with. I've never been to one either,


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 3, 2016)

Nataku said:


> The expense is relative to where the closest con is to you, and whether you are just going for a day, or the whole duration of the con.
> 
> On the cheap end, if there's a con that's within only a couple hour's drive from your house, and you only plan on going for a single day,  then the cost is just a tank of gas (around $30), a single day pass (probably also around $30, depends on which con, which day), money for food and drinks, (unless you're into fine dining, you should easily be able to do this for $30 too) and any money you bring in case you find something in the dealer's den/artist alley you must have. At the end of the night, instead of getting a hotel, you just drive home. So if you plan to go this route and buy nothing at the con, you can manage for under a hundred bucks. The cost of gas could be lessened if you are carpooling with friends.
> 
> ...


I plan on going to the full con, and the hotel is like 112  a night, but I can start saving up and maybe there are some coupons out there
( yes i'm lame, who actually uses coupons!). I have until April of next year.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 3, 2016)

Well at Motor City Fur Con the food and drinks are all included, and I'm probably going to go with a friend and have his mother drive us. It's in Novi. I heard that the sponsor is worth which is 70 dollars, I mean it's only once a year , so I might as well, right?


----------



## Nataku (Jul 3, 2016)

Pfft, that's not lame that's called common sense.
If you only plan on going to one or two cons a year, then it's reasonable to save up for it and be able to drop more on it. And being as the con you're thinking of is in April, it's more logical to be able to figure out cost now, and then be able to save up bit by bit over the next eight or so months.  A grand could seem like a lot to throw down at one time, but when you're saving up aroumd 120 a month, it's much more reasonable and easy to accomplish.


----------



## ColorfullCute (Jul 10, 2016)

I was super excited when I went to my first con. I was only in the dealers rooms all day. So go to the con more then one day or you may end up like me and in the dealers rooms all day. If this is your first you may have to only go one day so if you don't like it. Save up also. Always have money on you.
DON'T GO FOR EVERYTHING YOU LIKE IN THE DEALER ROOM. Some of them is mark up just for the con. I was going to buy a himouto umaru-chan blanket at the con but my sister said to not because it was 20 dollars.(also she had all the money because I am bad a saving up) I found it on Online after the con for 12 dollars. How to know they may be marked up without looking online. If it seems like to much money it maybe just roll the dice. If they guy also seems to be there only for money that is also I sign that he may have marked up some of the money. 
All cons are different too. I don't know everything about your con so maybe try to find people who have been to the con before and ask them.

(sorry if I kinda ranted I am kind happy)


----------



## Astus (Jul 14, 2016)

My first con experience at anthrocon was very positive, if you have the chance and they money I'd suggest you go to your nearest con and have a good time... chances are on your first day you're going to be exhausted so make sure you eat and drink a lot, to keep you energized for all the panels and fun things to do around the con


----------



## GoldenDruid (Jul 17, 2016)

I was nervous going to my first convention.  I wasn't sure how I was going to fit in or if I would have any fun at all.  It was a local one just down the road from me so I decided to go for just one day to check it out.  What's the worst that could happen?  I have a boring time?  I figured it was worth the risk just this once to try it out.
*
It was such a great experience!*
The panels were fun, I made a few new friends, and have been going back to that same con every year since.  So worth it!

The Artist Alley was a great starting place for me to sell my art too.  Had a lot of fun with the other artists in there.

I recommend saving up and taking the chance.  Life is risky, right?  Might as well risk having some fun!


----------

